# [Russian NR] 2x2 official average 2.74 - Nick Evdokimov



## Nick Evdokimov (Dec 11, 2012)

Finally got it! Thanks for watching!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice, scrambles?


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 11, 2012)

nice.

Too bad about the locky first solve. Did you inspect the second solve wrong or did you just not inspect the LL of it? The first face was like 3-4 moves.


----------



## Cubinguy (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow...
Congrats!


----------



## Nick Evdokimov (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks
yes, it was pretty easy to ispect but i did it wrong just because of haste


----------



## Nick Evdokimov (Dec 11, 2012)

probably Brest can help us, as for me i don't have scrambles


----------

